# Ganz einfaches Fischrezept



## Tipp (16. März 2011)

Ich nehme für dieses Rezept meist 4- 5 Portions-Forellen, es geht aber auch mit diversen anderen Fischen.

Also, man nehme ein halbes Glas scharfen Löwensenf, zwei Becher Sahne und Gewürze nach Belieben.
Man verrührt die Sahne mit dem Senf und den Gewürzen, dann gibt man etwas von dieser Senfsoße in eine Auflaufform, so dass der Boden bedeckt ist.
Man filetiert die Fische, legt die Filets in die Form und giesst den Rest der Senfsoße drüber.
Man schiebt das Ganze bei 220 Grad in den Ofen und dann....

Ja um ehrlich zu sein, habe ich die Zeit dabei noch nie gestoppt, aber das Essen ist auf jeden Fall fertig wenn die Senfsoße anfängt etwas stärker zu kochen.

Dazu kann man prima Kartoffeln, gekocht oder gebraten, oder Reis oder Nudeln essen.

Ich lege mich da nie so fest, schmeckt aber immer.


----------



## NickAdams (16. März 2011)

*AW: Ganz einfaches Fischrezept*

Klingt lecker! Werde ich demnächst mal probieren!

Thanx,

Nick


----------



## Yoshi (16. März 2011)

*AW: Ganz einfaches Fischrezept*

Nimmst du süße oder saure Sahne?


----------



## Tipp (16. März 2011)

*AW: Ganz einfaches Fischrezept*



Yoshi schrieb:


> Nimmst du süße oder saure Sahne?



Ich nehme dazu süße Sahne, aber im Grunde wäre es mit saurer Sahne vielleicht auch interessant. Ich glaube ich werde das mal bei Gelegenheit ausprobieren.


----------



## Kretzer83 (16. März 2011)

*AW: Ganz einfaches Fischrezept*

Mir schmeckt das auch, wobei hat der gute FIschgeschack etwas leidet. Barsch wär mir da bspw. zu Schade, aber Karpfen usw. oder halt gekaufter Seelachs.. damit bekommst auch da Geschmack rein.


----------



## Tipp (16. März 2011)

*AW: Ganz einfaches Fischrezept*



Kretzer83 schrieb:


> Mir schmeckt das auch, wobei hat der gute FIschgeschack etwas leidet. Barsch wär mir da bspw. zu Schade, aber Karpfen usw. oder halt gekaufter Seelachs.. damit bekommst auch da Geschmack rein.



Mit dem Fischgeschmack hast du nicht Unrecht. Allerdings hab ich grad dadurch die Erfahrung gemacht, dass es auch Kindern oder halt Erwachsenen schmeckt, die sonst eigentlich nicht so gern Fisch essen.
Oft ist es ja so, dass man in seiner Familie oder so Leute hat, die Fisch gegenüber eher abgeneigt sind und grade solche Leute kann man ganz gut daranführen wenn es halt nicht ganz so fischig schmeckt.


----------



## Downbeat (17. März 2011)

*AW: Ganz einfaches Fischrezept*

Da hab ich grad auch schon dran gedacht, Karpfen oder ein  bis zwei kleinere Weissfischarten wären doch bestimmt für das Rezept auch zu gebrauchen, oder nicht?


----------



## Kretzer83 (17. März 2011)

*AW: Ganz einfaches Fischrezept*

Hast recht, um den Leuten das Brett von dem Kopf zu nehmen ist das Rezept bestimmt gut.


----------



## Tipp (17. März 2011)

*AW: Ganz einfaches Fischrezept*



Downbeat schrieb:


> Da hab ich grad auch schon dran gedacht, Karpfen oder ein  bis zwei kleinere Weissfischarten wären doch bestimmt für das Rezept auch zu gebrauchen, oder nicht?



Müsste auf jeden Fall gehen, ich würde es einfach mal probieren. 
Ich persönlich habe es nur noch nicht versucht, weil ich quasi Vorurteile gegen Karpfen habe. 
Ich finde die irgendwie ekelig.
Das soll aber keinen davon abhalten es wenigstens mal zu versuchen.


----------

